# Muddy pond problems



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Im trying to determine the root cause for one of my ponds constantly being muddy. A while back (two years this summer) I had a back hoe come in and dig a ditch to lower the overflow, lowering the water level by 3-4 feet. I felt I needed to do this due to a safety concern with the dam (long story). Before that the water color was always normal. Since then is it never cleans up. It may be a coincidence, Im not sure. That year muskrats moved in and I blamed them on the muddy water. Last spring beavers moved in, so I blamed them. Once the beavers were dealt with last May, I waited for the water to clear up but it never did (they chased the muskrats out, so I couldnt blame them anymore). The pond is fed by a spring and run off. Its surrounded by old pasture ground that I keep baled/bush hogged, so there is no dirty run off. Even last fall after months of very little rain, it remained muddy. I think muskrats have moved back in, but I no longer think they are the root cause. I notice that it almost appears to be like a freshly dug pond, in that there is no algae growth on the bottom. I dont know if this is part of the cause or effect, or neither. I dont have any pictures, but I can get some if it would help. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Get a 1 gallon jar and fill it with pond water and let it set for a couple of days. If the jar clears, either something in the pond is stirring it up or it's from run off. 

If the jar water doesn't clear, I made a post awhile back on clearing muddy water with alum.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=104362


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

hydrilla or coontail that is the way to clear up your pond. the weeds trap the dirt and clear up the pond. they started to de-weed the pond by my house and it has gotten steadily more and more muddy. for this problem weed is definately the answer. dont get to say that much do ya?:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## BuckSlaya (Apr 2, 2009)

You may want to Check for the Carp.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike it is the goldfish that you should blame! And since your flatheading days are on hold for now(I sure hope that is not true), you should bring me over to catch all the goldfish so that I can put them to good use, in the mouth of a fish!!!!!

Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The one with the goldfish is clean! Maybe that&#8217;s my problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Do you have bullheads in the muddy pond?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No bullheads. Just yellow perch, bluegills, and maybe 15 channel cats. These were all there before it became muddy, so I'm assuming they aren't the main issue. It definitely appears to be getting stirred up, but for whatever reason it get's stirred up *very* easily. It also seems like run off is a problem, because after a good rain it looks like chocolate milk. But, it's surrounded by tall grass/pasture, so I don't know where that much muddy water could be coming from.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm with you. I think it's unlikely those fish are the cause. Alum will probably clear it but if something in the pond is stirring stuff up it will likely be a temporary fix but the pond may be more inclined to settle faster. Be warned, alum is safe to use only if used correctly and the higher the PH of you water is the better. If you want to see if it will work for you: Fill two 1 gallon jars with pond water, larger clear containers make it more obvious if they're available. Mix 1/4 teaspoon of alum with an ounce of fresh water per gallon of pond water then mix into one of the jars, wait overnight, and compare to the two. You might already have alum in your spice rack, if not small amounts can be found at the grocery store spice aisle. Large amounts are available from chemical suppliers, I ordered mine at Champaign Landmark.


----------

